# Pleasure Island Theme Park - Jan 2017



## urbexdevil (Jan 3, 2017)

Eyes on the goal with this one after seeing a report online and embarking on a total round trip of nearly 400 miles, Pleasure Island Theme Park was the goal!

With an incredibly cold and early 4AM start, I hit the road heading to pick up fellow explorer Tiny Urban Exploration and embarked on what turned into a very long 3 hour drive in slippery conditions to Lincolnshire.

Upon arrival we quickly scoped out access and found ourselves inside the grounds with the biggest smiles on our faces since taking three attempts at Bunker B.

Unfortunately after 10 mins and literally only taking 5 pictures we were caught by a group of girls looking after the remaining animals at the site. I continued to snap away after being escorted back out the front gate while the girls explained they had already had to kick out numerous explorers earlier that day.

Not to be detoured we made our way to another nearby location for a few hours and returned to Pleasure Island later in the day and quickly found our way back into the site again.

This time we were greeted by other fellow explorers inside the theme park grounds. Great to meet other explorers, a big hello if you’re reading! It was great to meet the two who kept us all company into the darkness of the night, unfortunately I have forgotten your names *Insert facepalm emoji*

With daylight well and truely gone and the night time darkness causing pictures to become nearly impossible without giving away our position to security we began our game of cat and mouse while attempting to leave the site. To cut a long story short and using a train shed as cover, we were eventually caught and again escorted off the site.

Leaving with less pictures than expected and the dissapointment of not climbing the roller coaster, the days explore was still amazing!

Pleasure Island Family Theme Park was a theme park in Lincolnshire, England. It was commonly known as Pleasure Island. The park opened on 27 May 1993 and closed on 29 October 2016. It was originally a subsidiary of Flamingo Land Ltd. Pleasure Island became independent of Flamingo Land in May 2010 and was owned and operated by DewarSavile Enterprises Ltd until closing at the end of the 2016 season. On 21 September 2016, it was announced that Pleasure Island would be closing at the end of its current season.


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2017)

Aaaah, shame you didn't get more time!


----------



## smiler (Jan 4, 2017)

Unlucky, can't fault your efforts though, lovely pics, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## SS_EXplorer (Jan 4, 2017)

Top effort & Awesome snaps! 


SS
:evil:


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2017)

You did all right getting these great shots during your brief visit.


----------



## chelseaboi1981 (Jan 5, 2017)

Great shots, from what ive heard the new owners of Fantasy Island in skegness have acquired this site and will be moving the vast majority of rides to skegness to revamp it.


----------



## woody65 (Jan 7, 2017)

chelseaboi1981 said:


> Great shots, from what ive heard the new owners of Fantasy Island in skegness have acquired this site and will be moving the vast majority of rides to skegness to revamp it.



most of the rides have been sold to Asia, mellors have nothing to do with the site


----------

